# Problems with key activation?



## scene2all (May 1, 2013)

hey, i have recently bought a computer with windows 8 already installed. Later on a friend tried something to install windows 8 pro with media center. it worked but is now a trial. I want to revert back to my old OS. I did some research and people say to do a factory reset. Would this get back my old windows 8?

P.S. My computer didnt come with a key activation. I believe it is in the BIOS system. 

and i know this section of the forum is help fo vista and windows 7 but i was the closest thing to my needs.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

there should be an oem sticker on the computer case telling what version of windows originally came with it. you may be able to go to the computer manufacturer and order replacement disks. Exactly what computer model do you have?

If win8 was an upgrade, then you may be out of luck if you were not given the key.


----------



## scene2all (May 1, 2013)

sobeit said:


> there should be an oem sticker on the computer case telling what version of windows originally came with it. you may be able to go to the computer manufacturer and order replacement disks. Exactly what computer model do you have?
> 
> If win8 was an upgrade, then you may be out of luck if you were not given the key.


Hey there sobeit, i didnt get a oem sticker with my toshiba L850 computer. my windows 8 was not a upgrade. When i bought the computer it was already there. For the OEM sticker computer now days dont come with one. It is installed in the bios system. Thats what sucks. now that my os has changed i am not sure if i can go back to my original windows 8?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Windows 8 computerss have a hash in the bios that windows 8 recovery media looks for, it will use that hash / key and should install without the need to enter a key.

Did your friend make recovery media before he installed his trial Pro.

If not, you'll have to call the manufacturer to get a replacement set


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to win 8 forum


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> my toshiba L850 computer


Backup any personal files you want on the computer to a USB HDD. Restart the computer and press the* o *key this should start the *Toshiba Recovery to Factory Defaults. *You will loose any personal files, so backup first. 
How to Boot the Recovery Partition on a Toshiba Satellite Laptop | eHow.com


----------

